# My first 2 litters, very pleased



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Well after my first litter not going so well, i am very please with the 2 litters that have been born this week, 12 in one and 8 in the other, both mums are doing a great job and eating like crazy, dry kitten food and bread soaked with milk going down a treat, just cant wait to see what colours i will get.

I breed a chocolate show type buck with a satin fawn in one pair up and they all have black eyes, i hope to get some chcolates from this litter, pics to follow once colours can be seen


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats! Very exciting


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

wow those are big litters are you going to cull them down?
and congratulations you must be sooo pleased


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

besty74 said:


> wow those are big litters are you going to cull them down?
> and congratulations you must be sooo pleased


Thanks yeah im going to cull the 12 down to 6, just need to be sure of the sexs, can't wait to see what colours they will be, flake my first doe die on wednesday so i know why she culled her litter, strange week with one leaving me and 2 litters coming in to the world


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

Did they get there colors yet?


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

wowwy said:


> Did they get there colors yet?


Hi, yes the first litter has come out all chocolates and the secound one has a real mix of PEW,blacks, black and white brokens and grey and white brokens, wish i could post picutre but can't seem to load them on here 

Thanks for asking Rich.


----------

